# Βαλεντίνος ή Ουαλεντίνος;



## nickel (Feb 14, 2011)

Καινούργια μόδα είναι πάλι αυτό;

Αν και συχνά ο Άγιος Βαλεντίνος χαρακτηρίζεται "δυτικός άγιος", όπως όλοι οι προ του σχίσματος άγιοι είναι άγιος Ορθόδοξος. Την 14η Φεβρουαρίου η Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία τιμά την μνήμη "Αυξεντίου του εν τω Όρει, Ουαλεντίνου Ιερομάρτυρος" και λοιπών Αγίων.

Προφανώς, ο Άγιος Ουαλεντίνος ο Ιερομάρτυρας τιμάται την αυτή ημέρα και από τις δύο Εκκλησίες - απλώς, το "Β" γίνεται "Ου" κατά την απόδοση του ονόματός του στην Ελληνική. Ο Άγιος ήταν πρεσβύτερος και μαρτύρησε στη Ρώμη επί αυτοκράτορα Κλαυδίου. Ως εδώ διασώζεται, παραδόσεως ένεκα, μία κοινή αλήθεια σε Δύση και Ανατολή.
http://www.skai.gr/news/opinions/article/73553/Ολίγα-Ιστορικά-και-Μυθολογικά/​
*Άγιος Ουαλεντίνος ο Ιερομάρτυρας*
Άγιος που εορτάζει στις: 14/02/2011
Ο Άγιος Ουαλεντίνος ήταν Πρεσβύτερος και μαρτύρησε στη Ρώμη επί αυτοκράτορα Κλαυδίου (41 - 54 μ.Χ.).
http://www.saint.gr/2011/2/14/5428/saint.aspx​
Δεν φτάνει που έχουμε μπερδέψει τους Κλαύδιους (στην Wikipedia, λήμμα Saint Valentine, ο Κλαύδιος είναι ο Δεύτερος, ο Γοτθικός, 213-270), έχουμε και το γνωστό μπέρδεμα με το V, που έκανε τον Valerius Ουαλέριο και τους Βαλεντινιανούς Ουαλεντινιανούς.

Επειδή πρέπει να φύγω, ένα βιαστικό χρόνια πολλά στις Ουαλεντίνες!


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 14, 2011)

Εκ μέρους των Β(ου) αλεντινών σας ευχαριστούμε ... Πρώτη φορά πάντως το ακούω/βλέπω αυτό .. ενδιαφέρον :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2011)

Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν τελείως φανταστικός άγιος.
Το μήνυμα της Leximaniac όμως με οδηγεί στο καλύτερα να τον λέμε Βουαλεντίνο, να ικανοποιούνται όλες οι απόψεις. 
Σύντομη ανταπόκριση από Λονδίνο: συνήθως η σημερινή είναι μέρα κιτσάτης υπερβολής, αλλά φέτος βλέπω μια αυτοσυγκράτηση στο κιτς και στην υπερβολή. Πιο πολύ ένα κόκκινο τριαντάφυλλο κοινής ράτσας παρά 60 μπακαρά (το είχα δει κι αυτό, επί πέντε το ένα τουλάχιστον, ελπίζω να του βγήκε σε καλό του κουβαρντά ερωτευμένου).


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 14, 2011)

Πρόσεξες όμως ότι στους τόνους είμαι ό,τι νά 'ναι; Βαλεντίνων λέει ο κόσμος Βαλεντινών εγώ.. Καλά πάμε... χεχεε


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2011)

Με το V που είχαν οι Λατίνοι (από το δικό μας Υ χωρίς το ποδαράκι) να παίζει το ρόλο του φωνήεντος  και του συμφώνου [v], μετεξέλιξη του [w] (όπως άλλωστε και το I ήταν και φωνήεν _ και σύμφωνο [j]), υπήρξαν προβλήματα στις μεταγραφές στην ελληνική γλώσσα, και παλιά αλλά και σήμερα, αφού τα λατινικά ονόματα τα παίρνουμε πια με V και U και θέλουμε να τα διαφοροποιούμε. Ο *Valens*, π.χ., ήταν και *Ουάλης* και *Βάλης*. Σήμερα ο Πάπυρος έχει τον αυτοκράτορα του Βυζαντίου στο λήμμα Ουάλης και τους υπόλοιπους Valens στο Βάλης. Ουάλης είναι και το όνομα μαρτύρων της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας. *Ουαλεριανός*: στρατηγός του Ιουστινιανού και άγιοι της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας. *Βαλεριανός*: ο Ρωμαίος αυτοκράτορας. *Ουαλεντίνος*: κι άλλος στρατηγός του Ιουστινιανού. *Ουαλεντίνος* ο Αλεξανδρινός φιλόσοφος στον Δρανδάκη, *Βαλεντίνος* στον Πάπυρο. Έχει και *Ουεσπασιανό* ο Δρανδάκης και παραπέμπει στον *Βεσπασιανό*. Στον Πάπυρο δεν κάνουν καν το κόπο να βάλουν τον παλιό τύπο (ενώ στο TLG η σχέση είναι περίπου 520 Ουεσπ– προς 40 Βεσπ–). Διπλές μεταγραφές είχαμε και παλιά, αλλά η σημερινή πρακτική είναι να κρατάμε το Ου– στους Ανατολικούς και το Β– στους Δυτικούς.

Στο eortologio.gr έχουν έναν Ουαλεντίνο που γιορτάζει 24 Οκτωβρίου, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι. Στον Δρανδάκη δεν έχει αγίους ούτε στους Ουαλεντίνους ούτε στους Βαλεντίνους. Στον Πάπυρο θα βρούμε τους δύο πιο γνωστούς Βαλεντίνους: τον κληρικό της Ρώμης (που μαρτύρησε επί Κλαυδίου Β΄) και τον επίσκοπο του Τέρνι (100 χλμ. από τη Ρώμη). Το λήμμα της αγγλικής Wikipedia είναι χάρμα:

*Saint Valentine* (in Latin, *Valentinus*) is the name of several (14 in all) martyred saints of ancient Rome. The name "Valentine", derived from valens (worthy, strong, powerful), was popular in Late Antiquity. Of the Saint Valentine whose feast is on February 14, nothing is known except his name and that he was buried at the Via Flaminia north of Rome on February 14. It is even uncertain whether the feast of that day celebrates only one saint or more saints of the same name. For this reason this liturgical commemoration was not kept in the Catholic calendar of saints for universal liturgical veneration as revised in 1969. But "Martyr Valentinus the Presbyter and those with him at Rome" remains in the list of saints proposed for veneration by all Catholics.
In the Eastern Orthodox Church, Saint Valentine the Presbyter is celebrated on July 6 [σύμφωνα με την Orthodox Church in America], and Hieromartyr Saint Valentine (Bishop of Interamna, Terni in Italy) is celebrated on July 30. Notwithstanding that, conventionally, members of the Greek Orthodox Church named Valentinos (male) or Valentina (female) celebrate their name on February 14. According to the Typikon of the Great Church of Christ (Τυπικὸν τῆς Μεγάλης τοῦ Χριστοῦ ᾽Εκκλησίας) Saint Valentine is not venerated on July 6, nor on July 30. In fact, there exists no Saint Valentine in the "Greek Orthodox Church".

*Who was Valentine?*
The name Valentinus does not occur in the earliest list of Roman martyrs, compiled by the Chronographer of 354. The feast of St. Valentine was first established in 496 by Pope Gelasius I, who included Valentine among those "... whose names are justly reverenced among men, but whose acts are known only to God." As Gelasius implied, nothing was known, even then, about the lives of any of these martyrs. The Saint Valentine that appears in various martyrologies in connection with Feb 14 is described either as:
• A priest in Rome,
• A bishop of Interamna (modern Terni), or
• A martyr in the Roman province of Africa.
The first representation of Saint Valentine appeared in the Nuremberg Chronicle (1493); alongside the woodcut portrait of Valentine, the text states that he was a Roman priest martyred during the reign of Claudius II, known as Claudius Gothicus. He was arrested and imprisoned upon being caught marrying Christian couples and otherwise aiding Christians who were at the time being persecuted by Claudius in Rome. Helping Christians at this time was considered a crime. Claudius took a liking to this prisoner – until Valentinus tried to convert the Emperor – whereupon this priest was condemned to death. He was beaten with clubs and stoned; when that failed to kill him, he was beheaded outside the Flaminian Gate. Various dates are given for the martyrdom or martyrdoms: 269, 270, or 273. The official Roman Martyrology for February 14 mentions only one Saint Valentine.
English eighteenth-century antiquarians Alban Butler and Francis Douce, noting the obscurity of Saint Valentine's identity, suggested that Valentine's Day was created as an attempt to supersede the pagan holiday of Lupercalia. This idea has lately been contested by Professor Jack Oruch of the University of Kansas. Many of the current legends that characterise Saint Valentine were invented in the fourteenth century in England, notably by Geoffrey Chaucer and his circle, when the feast day of February 14 first became associated with romantic love. [Συνέχεια στη Wikipedia]​

Έχουν κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά. Πού μας προέκυψε εμάς στα καλά καθούμενα ο άγιος Ουαλεντίνος; Φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιοι θα είδαν τη μεταγραφή των Βυζαντινών και αποφάσισαν να φέρουν τους άγιους της Δύσης λίγο πιο ανατολικά. Ουαλεριάνα! :)_


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στο eortologio.gr έχουν έναν Ουαλεντίνο που γιορτάζει 24 Οκτωβρίου, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι.



Το μόνο στοιχείο που έχουμε γι' αυτόν τον Ουαλεντίνο είναι η παρακάτω σύντομη αναφορά στον Συναξαριστή του άγιου Νικόδημου του Αγιορείτη για την 24η Οκτωβρίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2011)

Ριχάρδος Ουάλης






Πριν ξυπνήσει (μεταφορικά, βεβαίως βεβαίως) ο Δαεμάνος...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

Από τη Μεγάλη Αμερικανική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια:

*Βαλεντίνος* Επίσκοπος και μάρτυς, θανατωθείς εις Ρώμην κατά τους επί Κλαυδίου Β' διωγμούς των Χριστιανών, την 14η Φεβρουαρίου 270. Η μνήμη τούτου τιμάται υπό της Δυτικής Εκκλησίας την 14η Φεβρουαρίου. Η εορτή αυτή ετελείτο από του 7ου αι., από δε του 14ου αι. η θρησκευτική της σημασία επεσκιάσθη υπό μη θρησκευτικών εθίμων, τα οποία διατηρούνται μέχρι σήμερον. Το γεγονός ότι ο Άγ. Βαλεντίνος θεωρείται προστάτης άγιος των ερωτευμένων, φαίνεται να είναι τυχαίον. Η πλέον ευλογοφανής εξήγησις ανάγεται εις την μεσαιωνικήν ευρωπαϊκήν αντίληψιν, ότι τα πτηνά αρχίζουν να ζευγαρώνουν την 14η Φεβρουαρίου. Η αντίληψις αύτη είχε προφανώς την έννοιαν, ότι οι νέοι και αι νέαι πρέπει να εκλέγουν τον ή την σύντροφόν των και να ανταλλάσσουν δώρα, το δε όνομα του αγίου (Valentine), προσδίδεται τόσον εις τα δώρα, όσον και εις τα πρόσωπα τα οποία μετά την εγκαθίδρυσιν των ταχυδρομείων ήρχισαν την ανταλλαγήν ευχετηρίων δελταρίων εις στίχους με τρυφερόν περιεχόμενον. Από του α' παγκ. πολέμου εκατομμύρια βαλεντίνοι (δελτάρια) τυπώνονται κατ' έτος εις πλείστας ευρωπαϊκάς χώρας και τας ΗΠΑ.
ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ: Mary E. Hazeltine: «Anniversaries and Holidays» (σελ. 19-20), Σικάγον, 1928.

Η Μεγάλη Αμερικανική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια λημματογραφεί επίσης:

*Βαλεντινιανοί* (οι οπαδοί του Βαλεντίνου, Αλεξανδρινού γνωστικού, μεταβάντος εις Ρώμην περί το 135-160 μ.Χ. και διαδώσαντος δραστηρίως τας θεωρίας του) — το *Ουαλεντινιανοί* παραπέμπει στο *Βαλεντινιανοί*.
*Ουαλεντινιανός* (Valentinianus, όνομα τριών Ρωμαίων αυτοκρατόρων) — το *Βαλεντινιανός* παραπέμπει στο *Ουαλεντινιανός*.
*Βαλεντίνος* (γνωστικός φιλόσοφος του 2ου μ.Χ. αι., γεννηθείς εν Αιγύπτω) — για βιβλιογραφία δίνεται: Β. Στεφανίδου «Εκκλησιαστική Ιστορία», έκδ. β', Αθήναι 1959, σελ. 66-67.
*Βαλεντίνος*, Βασιλειος (Valentinus, Γερμανός αλχημιστής γεννηθείς περί το τέλος τού 14ου αι.)
*Ουαλερία* (ή *Βαλερία*), _Γαλερία_ (αυτοκράτειρα της Ρώμης, θαν. το 315 μ.Χ., θυγάτηρ τού Διοκλητιανού).
*Ουαλεριανός*, Πόπλιος Λικίνιος (Valerianus, Ρωμαίος αυτοκράτωρ, 190 μ.Χ. - μετά το 259).
*Ουάλης* (Valens, Ρωμαίος αυτοκράτωρ, Κίβαλις Παννονίας 328 μ.Χ. - Αδριανούπολις 9 Αυγ. 378).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

Από τη National Geographic Α-Ω "Η Μεγάλη Μαθητική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια":

*Βαλεντίνος, άγιος* _[Saint Valentine]_
O άγιος Βαλεντίνος είναι ένας αμφιλεγόμενος άγιος. Ούτε η Ορθόδοξη ελληνική εκκλησία ούτε η Καθολική τον περιλαμβάνουν στο επίσημο εορτολόγιό τους. Παρ' όλα αυτά είναι μάλλον ο πιο διάσημος άγιος, αφού πλέον η γιορτή του, στις 14 Φεβρουαρίου, γιορτάζεται στις περισσότερες χώρες τού κόσμου. Στην πραγματικότητα, στην ιστορία της Εκκλησίας με αυτό το όνομα εμφανίζονται τρεις άγιοι, ένας στη Ρώμη, ένας στην Αφρική και ένας στο Τέρνι τής Ιταλίας. Η παράδοση λέει ότι ο άγιος Βαλεντίνος, που σήμερα αναγνωρίζεται ως προστάτης των ερωτευμένων, ήταν κληρικός στη Ρώμη την εποχή του αυτοκράτορα Κλαύδιου Β'. Ο Κλαύδιος τότε για να συγκεντρώσει ισχυρό στρατό απαγόρευσε τους γάμους, ώστε οι άντρες να μην κάνουν οικογένεια και να πηγαίνουν με μεγαλύτερη προθυμία στον πόλεμο. Ο άγιος Βαλεντίνος παράκουσε τις διαταγές τού αυτοκάτορα και τελούσε το μυστήριο του γάμου κρυφά. Όμως ο αυτοκράτορας το έμαθε και διέταξε το θάνατό του. Μαρτύρησε στις 14 Φεβρουαρίου. Αργότερα αυτή η μέρα καθιερώθηκε ως η γιορτή της αγάπης. Σήμερα στη γιορτή του αγίου Βαλεντίνου στέλνουμε λουλούδια, κάρτες, γλυκά ή μικρά δωράκια στους αγαπημένους και τις αγαπημένες μας. Η ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία έχει κι αυτή άγιους προστάτες τής αγάπης, τους απόστολους Ακύλα και Πρίσκιλλα. Το αγαπημένο ανδρόγυνο ήταν μαθητές και πιστοί φίλοι του απόστολου Παύλου. Κήρυξαν το λόγο του Θεού και έγιναν μάρτυρες για την πίστη τους. Η μνήμη τους γιορτάζεται στις 13 Φεβρουαρίου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ. Οι πηγές σου όχι μόνο δεν είναι στο διαδίκτυο, δεν είναι και στα ράφια μου. :)
Δόκτορα, καλή η βάμβα για μεσημεριανό ξύπνημα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

Να 'σαι καλά, Νίκελ. Ωστόσο καμία απ' τις πηγές που παρέθεσα δεν κάνει τη σύνδεση (υπάρχει στη βικιπαίδεια) που βρίσκω στο Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Οικονογραφημένο Λεξικό Oxford:

*Βαλεντίνος, άγιος.* Ιταλός ιερωμένος που μαρτύρησε το 270. Η Δυτική Εκκλησία τιμά τη μνήμη του στις 14 Φεβραουαρίου. Κατά τα μεσαιωνικά χρόνια στην Αγγλία οι νέοι επέλεγαν την ημέρα της γιορτής του τους αγαπημένους τους «Βαλεντίνους», έθιμο που θυμίζει τα ρωμαϊκά _Λουπερκάλια_. Η γιορτή του —γιορτή των ερωτευμένων— εμπορευματοποιήθηκε από το 1840, όταν τυπώθηκαν στις ΗΠΑ οι πρώτες κάρτες ανταλλαγής ερωτικών μηνυμάτων.


----------



## Costas (Feb 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Διπλές μεταγραφές είχαμε και παλιά, αλλά η σημερινή πρακτική είναι να κρατάμε το Ου– στους Ανατολικούς και το Β– στους Δυτικούς.


Τι νόημα όμως έχει αυτό, όταν στις διάσπαρτες παντού στην Ελλάδα τιμητικές επιγραφές αναφέρονται συνεχώς διάφοροι Ρωμαίοι ή τέλος πάντων άντρες με ρωμαϊκά ονόματα (μπορεί να είναι και Έλληνες) και έχουν τον τύπο Ου- (άλλοτε βέβαια, σπανιότερα θα έλεγα, σε Β-);


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2011)

Η νεότερη παράδοση λέει ότι το (νεο)λατινικό V το κάνουμε Β. Που, άλλωστε, δεν ήταν ξένο στην παλαιά παράδοση — δεν είχαμε μόνο _Ουαλέριους_, είχαμε και _Βαλέριους_. Όπως ο VESPASIANVS θα γίνει Vespasianus στη Vicipædia Latina (και Vespasian στην αγγλική), έτσι κι εμείς θα γράψουμε _Βεσπασιανός_ και, συμπληρωματικά, εκεί που είναι απαραίτητο μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε την παλαιότερη μεταγραφή _Ουεσπασιανός_. Κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

Και λίγο σχετικό ASCII art, αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όποιον βρει το θέμα αυτό απ' τού χρόνου, αναζητώντας κάτι άσχετο με τα γλωσσολογικά τού Βαλεντίνου (την καρδιά θα μπορούσα να την κάνω κόκκινη, αλλά προτίμησα το μαύρο προκειμένου να καλύψω κι όσους δεν θα εορτάσουν) — κοπιπαστώστε ελεύθερα: :)
.
.


......................................................¶¶¶¶¶¶.............¶¶¶¶¶¶
..................................................¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶....¶¶ ¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
................................................¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶.. ......¶¶¶¶
..............................................¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶.. ......¶¶¶¶
..............................................¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶. ...¶¶¶¶¶
..............................................¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶ ..¶¶¶¶¶..
..................................................¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶ ¶¶¶¶¶
........................................................¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶ ¶¶¶¶¶¶
............................................................¶¶¶¶¶¶ ¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
................................................................¶¶ ¶¶¶¶¶¶
.....................................................................¶¶¶¶
.
.


----------

